# What should I do about this topsheet chip?



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

Top sheet repairs are generally better than if that had happened on your base. You could cut that part out, it looks like it is flaking off, and fill it with an epoxy. I won't look like the same color, but it can help water from getting down into your core. I don't know how deep that cut is though :dunno:


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

snowvols said:


> I don't know how deep that cut is though :dunno:


Okay, thanks! It's about 1mm deep.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Get some marine epoxy, inject it under the chip, put wax paper over the chip, place a small block of wood on top(make sure top piece covers repair area) and bottom, clamp together with a c-clamp, allow to dry for 24-36 hours, good as new.


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Get some marine epoxy, inject it under the chip, put wax paper over the chip, place a small block of wood on top(make sure top piece covers repair area) and bottom, clamp together with a c-clamp, allow to dry for 24-36 hours, good as new.


Great! Thank you. :thumbsup:


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Get some marine epoxy, inject it under the chip, put wax paper over the chip, place a small block of wood on top(make sure top piece covers repair area) and bottom, clamp together with a c-clamp, allow to dry for 24-36 hours, good as new.


exactly..... heres a little video for ya if your more a visual learner. i followed this video for delam repair on my board and you cant tell its there

De-lam Repair - YouTube


----------



## Tristan-NZ (Oct 15, 2011)

threej21 said:


> exactly..... heres a little video for ya if your more a visual learner. i followed this video for delam repair on my board and you cant tell its there
> 
> De-lam Repair - YouTube


Thanks. That's made me a lot more confident to do it. Will pop into the hardware store today!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

JeffreyCH said:


> Get some marine epoxy, inject it under the chip, put wax paper over the chip, place a small block of wood on top(make sure top piece covers repair area) and bottom, clamp together with a c-clamp, allow to dry for 24-36 hours, good as new.



This, and YES a C clamp is critical for it to work properly done this about a 100 times ever super\crazy glue will work in a pinch.


----------

